# music and bettas



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

do you think bettas like music? 
I decided to bring Kiyoshi in the room where the computer is to keep an eye on him and maybe bond a little so he won't be so skittish.
He was stressing a little but after I cut off the lights, (all but computer) he calmed down just a bit, then I played music and he like calmed down completely and isn't so skittish if my hand gets near his tank


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a metalhead betta, I got bring me the horizon on but not too loud, he stays to the side closest to the speaker and has his little fins (what is left) spread and looks so much happier


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha maybe they do like music sounds like one interesting betta. also i think it really depends on the betta because ALL bettas are different and i dont mean in the colors and shape ect. ect. kind of way i mean personality. but also it could be betta in general that like music know that sounds kind of amplify for fish. i think its because they are in water


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

He litterally dances to tool  well fishie dances.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

loud noises and vibrations stress fish.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

He doesn't seem stressed O.O I think he is acting pretty happy now


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> loud noises and vibrations stress fish.


really(i dont bean to be dumb or anything) but i didnt know that. i just thought that it was just vibrations that is one of the things that can stress bettas?:-D:-D


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My fish have never had an issue with my music. I always keep it at a lower volume as a precaution since common sense does say that loud noises cause stress in most living things, even people.

But I'd definitely say Winston at least is a metalhead. (hence, metalbetta.) I couldn't say what his favorite band is (...lol) but he perks up whenever I've got my music on.

Edit: Jenny I have yet to try Tool on mine... but that could be interesting. haha


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

One interesting betta :] My first betta fish Bubba loved watching the tv xD he was a very interesting lil betta! I agree with betta lover each and every betta has his/her own personality...That's what I love about them!


----------



## LennonJohnX (Apr 25, 2010)

John really likes music. I'll turn my iHome on, and he listens to it! 
John is a hippie fish. 60s music is his favorite genre. He does like the person he is named after too.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My boy Lyre Before he died Loved a song wit a good beat it seemed like, he was always so lethargic but when the music came on, he would swim to the side of his hospital tank where the music was coming from and would perk up and do a "fishie dance" too.

I definitely know my Bearded dragon is totally into rock/hip hop (or a song with an awesome beat) but he isn't a fish


----------

